# Anybody have bottle tumbling services?



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 21, 2019)

I have a couple dug bottles in need of this. Anybody offer these services?
Thank you.
Dave


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Oct 21, 2019)

-
Hi Dave, You could try this link.

http://swbottleandjarspa.com/

-

​


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 21, 2019)

You might be better off just buying a tumbler on Ebay. At least then you'll have it if you need more tumbling in the future.


----------



## peejrey (Oct 26, 2019)

I’m considering ordering a system from jar doctor but I’m wondering if he’s still around.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 26, 2019)

How much are they and how easy are they to use?


----------



## peejrey (Oct 26, 2019)

They’re not cheap.
The market is kinda cornered when it comes to this, unless you build your own.
http://jardoctor.com/PriceGuides.htm


----------



## 604Greg (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm also in the market for a tumbler. What I've seen is rock tumblers modified, do a search on YouTube and you'll find some examples.


----------



## embe (Nov 2, 2019)

In the bottle world, would a tumbled bottle be considered a "restored" or "non-original" surface or does it even matter to anybody?  Just curious and thought this would be the right place to ask.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Nov 4, 2019)

It restores the bottles surface and inside by removing a micro layer of glass not noticible to the human eye. It does not disrupt embossing either to my knowledge therefore, I would not imagine it would hurt a bottle but only improve it.


----------



## drbobdrbob (Jan 8, 2020)

peejrey said:


> I’m considering ordering a system from jar doctor but I’m wondering if he’s still around.


He's still in business.  R. Wayne Lowry at jardoctor.com


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 16, 2020)

I buy my tumbling compound from Jar Doctor about once every 6 months. LEON.


----------



## breynolds (May 9, 2020)

drbobdrbob said:


> He's still in business.  R. Wayne Lowry at jardoctor.com


----------



## breynolds (May 9, 2020)

He is still around, phone # is 816-318-0161


----------



## JarDoctor (Oct 28, 2020)

peejrey said:


> I’m considering ordering a system from jar doctor but I’m wondering if he’s still around.


www.JarDoctor.com - definitely still around and new options for machines available


----------

